# Cleaning Up A H558-500A



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

I recently bought my second H558, a good condition H558-500A, the JDM orange dialled version of the H558-5000 'Arnie'.

When I worked on the H558-5000, sorting out the dead movement and generally cleaning up the case components I didn't take any pictures - it was a late night spur of the moment job which started as a quick 'lets look inside' and ended up with a full re-build (I think I finished around 1:30am).

Here's the thread:

http://www.thewatchf...00&fromsearch=1

Anyway, today having worn the H558-500A I decided to give it a good clean. And I took some photos to show all the components.

Strap off, evidence of dirt around the shroud (cracked at 6pm, but luckily this doesn't show):



Pretty clean inside, far better than many I've seen:



Movement out (I won't be doing anything with this for a change):



And then the pushers out (worn gaskets and the usual gunge):



Shroud screws out (note the rust deposits):



Then off with the shroud:


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hey up another Sir Alan special :yes: :yes:

Looking forward to this one.........more please sir!!!

David


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

Here's the inside of the shroud, a mixture of grunge and rust:



you can see the metal ferrule - this protects the plastic shroud from cracking when the screw is tightened.

Next it was off with the bezel. On both the H558's I've worked on this has been really quite hard to remove. There is no obvious indent to get a start and I find you have to be quite forceful to get the tool in. Once in though a simple twist and the bezel lifts off.



more signs of rust. Here's what is underneath the bezel.



When I took my H558-5000 apart I made a *big* mistake at this point (more on this later). I didn't realise that there is a crystal retaining ring and because of this I just pushed the crystal out with my press.

What I should have done was remove the retaining ring:



giving this:



with the retaining ring removed, the crystal can be pushed out by hand:


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

Here's the crystal (yuck!)



and here's the crystal *L* shaped gasket (made of a much softer rubber than the usual nylon type crystal gaskets):



with the gasket out, the tachy ring:



and dial ring can be removed:



and that's it - all of the case components have been removed and its time to get cleaning .......


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

The case cleaned up nicely - there was a fair amount of pitting to the finish, but all of this in areas that are covered:



the all important crown tube is in perfect condition with perfect threads:



here is the original pusher next to a brand new one:



interesting to note that Seiko switched at some point in production to a double gasket (for increased water resistance). Mmmmmmmmm.

Here they are installed:


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

Here you can clearly see the L of the crystal gasket:



and here with the crystal in place (no crystal press required to fit it):



the crystal retaining ring cleaned up nicely:



here it is in place:



and from the side:



You'll remember I mentioned that I'd made a mistake previously. Well, because I didn't realise the retaining ring was there (and came off), when I came to re-fit the crystal I did what I normally do and used a crystal press.

I was happily increasing the pressure when there was a worrying ping - I immediately stopped. That's when I discovered the retaining ring. And, not only had it pinged off, but it was badly warped 

I had that terrible "oh f&ck" feeling in the pit of the stomach.

It wouldn't go back on. :wallbash:

I contemplated the possibility of finding a new one, realised this wasn't likely and then set about trying to fix it. I used my Robur crystal press and the aluminum dies it comes with to press it flat again - this wasn't as easy as it sounds (given its profile) and its made of steel. But I managed it. :sweatdrop:

So, be warned. 20:20 hindsight is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

Nearly there now. :lol:

The bezel cleaned up nicely and I re-greased the gasket (these tend to become hard, then brittle over time so you have to remove them carefully else they break).



then the bezel is pressed back on (using the crystal press):



next its the crown and stem:



on the H556, 557 and 558 movements re-fitting the crown requires the crown release leaver to be depressed (failure to do so will result in damage to the setting mechanism which is very fragile).



I re-greased the case back gasket, then the re-fitted the antimagnetic plate and movement holder



case back on, followed by the shroud, and finally the Z22 strap:



I'm so impressed with the build quality and engineering that goes into all aspects of these vintage Seiko watches.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

another brilliant job :thumbup:


----------



## oversleep (May 6, 2012)

is it possible to use spray paint (some colour) after clean up?


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Clear your inbox Alan, I have a H556 Burke you might fancy! :yes:


----------



## H558owner (Jun 9, 2016)

GREAT work, Alan!!

Question: Do the green movement holders come in different sizes? I have an H558 and the watch guy I took mine to said the green movement holder in mine is too small and is sliding around. Do you know of a source for replacements?


----------



## lewie (Dec 7, 2010)

H558owner said:


> GREAT work, Alan!!
> 
> Question: Do the green movement holders come in different sizes? I have an H558 and the watch guy I took mine to said the green movement holder in mine is too small and is sliding around. Do you know of a source for replacements?


 Are you sure your not missing the anti magnetic shield?


----------



## H558owner (Jun 9, 2016)

lewie said:


> Are you sure your not missing the anti magnetic shield?


 No, it's there. Everything seems to be in order, but this watchman thinks that the wrong green movement holder is inside it.


----------



## lewie (Dec 7, 2010)

Can you post up some pics??


----------

